# Should I add a Planted Tank?



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all, 

I am currently into a rebuild of my 120 g FW tank with 40 g sump. After hearing good things in regards to planted aquariums I am considering plumbing my 20g tank into my build.

I don't really want to add plants to my 120 as it will house African Cichilds and i hear they like to eat the plants and uproot them.

Anyways just looking for some thoughts on this and maybe some types of plants that like the same sort of water parameters as African Cichlids.

Thx Again.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sure you will find some plants that will live in African parameters don't know if they will be the nicest plants in the world but I'm sure they exist. 

With that being said save yourself the headache and just get a mid size canister for your 20 you could get a dec sizes eheim for $160 new or less used. 

I say this because if you find you really like planted tanks your going to want to dose, inject, and do a lot of water changes. So combining the systems will cause you a lot of work and expense when your African tank will get no real bonus ... in fact the co2 will lower your ph and I'm not sure how the cichlids will enjoy that. Also that much surface area in the tanks and sump will dissipate co2 like crazy.


----------



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

I was thinking it would help with ammonia levels in my main tank, however your point about the co2 depletion is a good one.

I still may plum in my 20 g and use it as a grow out tank or something like that.

Anyways thx for the help.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't really need CO2 for a planted tank. If you stick with hardy types like Anubias and Java Fern for instance. They would be nutrient sinks which don't require much other than light and NPK. You may end up having to dose a bit of P or K but the N would be provided by your fish. Other plants suitable for this type of setup would be Crypts, although I'm not sure how well they would grow at higher pH (like higher than 8). I know Java Fern and Anubias can grow at African cichlid preferred pH as I've seen a number of them in those setups. Vals and Sagittarius will work too but they may grow too fast and get into the scenario where you are chasing ferts/lights/CO2.


----------



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

As Niku stated above, it looks like that running co2 will lower my PH in my main tank. I also have read that you should not run an air pump in a planted tank as it will counteract the effectiveness of the co2.

So i am wondering if I run some of the overflow from my main tank into my 20 gal planted tank (assuming i am running co2 on the 20g) and then have that water run into my sump (which is running an air pump to help move my k1 media) would it in "theory" help the plants in the 20g grow better but also keep the PH in my main tank somewhat stable??? Maybe put some crushed coral in my sump so that it would help raise the PH again prior to flowing into the main tank?

there may be too many variables to actually get an answer to the above question.

But if anyone has a thought on this that would be great.


Also thx to 2wheelsx2 for your suggestions in regards to plants i may be able to use!


----------

